# Maure Castle



## airwalkrr (Mar 9, 2007)

I am looking to recruit four players who want to raid Maure Castle.

*Introduction*
_As a hardy and seasoned fortune-hunter, you know a good adventure when you see it. An old contact of yours named Alcor whom you've known for years has tipped you off about an explorer named Kerfane who disappeared about twenty-five years ago after having lived in a ruin near Maure Castle for nearly a decade. Alcor convinced you that Kerfane's journals are very valuable and that he is willing to reward you handsomely for retrieving them. It also does not hurt that the recovery of treasure is likely along the way. Alcor believes the place to be uninhabited, but before you left he related that the place has a reputation for surpassingly deadly traps._

I expect players to create lively characters with a reasonable background, but I don't expect anything too detailed.

*Campaign Setting:* Greyhawk
*Rules:* 3.5 core rules only.
*Number of Players:* 4
*Campaign Date:* 21st of Reaping, 594 CY
*Level:* 12th
*Ability Scores:* 25 point buy.
*Equipment:* 88,000 gp.
*Hit Points:* Max at 1st. Average each level thereafter.
*Age, Height, Weight:* All characters may be adult or middle-age, though I will track campaign time in case your character ages to the next category. I prefer height and weight be generated randomly.
*Alignment:* Any.
*Religion:* Select from PH or LGG.

*Special Note*
The Appraise skill is a valuable tool in my campaigns for ensuring you get wealthy. Whenever you examine any object that may have monetary value, I will roll an Appraise check for you and inform you if you discover the item is valuable. Wholesale looting of dungeons and taking everything but the kitchen sink is impractical in most cases.

*Character Submisstion Guidelines*
Post your character here. I encourage players to develop a cohesive background since it is assumed you have adventured together before (although the extent of this is up to you).

Edit: Forgot to list starting level.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd like to give this game a shot.
Given the GP, I'm assuming 12th level.

Gimlak Karak, LN Dwarf cleric 7/taumathurgist 5, summoner extraordinaire, scolar of strange and exotic creatures. 

This character could fit with virtually any group. I'll wait to get a go/no-go before I complete the character.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 9, 2007)

Oops! Yea. 12th level. The character concepts looks solid. Go ahead and build.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm interested, but wanted to give some other people time to express their interest first since I'm already playing in several other games here.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 10, 2007)

I could use another game.  Rough character concept is as follows:

Mellena Brach, LN human, 6th-level wizard/6th-level loremaster, obsessive collector of books and knowledge

If it sounds okay, I'll build it tomorrow.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey, higher than starting level! yay!  
I'll be submitting either a Human Sorceror (boom mage) or a Monk/Duelist. (Nimble fighter type)
Edit - On second thought, nimble fighter types don't work without awesome stats, and I just noticed the 25 point buy, so Boom Mage it is.

Now, by Core do you mean PHB/DMG only?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 10, 2007)

Imerak said:
			
		

> I could use another game.  Rough character concept is as follows:
> 
> Mellena Brach, LN human, 6th-level wizard/6th-level loremaster, obsessive collector of books and knowledge
> 
> If it sounds okay, I'll build it tomorrow.




Sounds good to me. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hey, higher than starting level! yay!
> I'll be submitting either a Human Sorceror (boom mage) or a Monk/Duelist. (Nimble fighter type)
> Edit - On second thought, nimble fighter types don't work without awesome stats, and I just noticed the 25 point buy, so Boom Mage it is.
> 
> Now, by Core do you mean PHB/DMG only?




And MM, but only in cases where necessary, such as summoning.

Sounds like a decent concept, although there is already a mage. Not that two mages ever hurt things.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Not that two mages ever hurt things.



Um.. except our opponents. 

And actually if we're starting Twelfth level, my Boom mage won't be JUST that, he'll also be a Transmuter.  I LOVE transmutation spells!  Make opponent dead, make stone into chair, make me sexier, build house, destroy house, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey airwalkrr,

How much XP do our characters have above 12th level. I need 250 xp to get a Ghaele cohort.

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 11, 2007)

250 xp to get a ghaele cohort eh? I find that unlikely given that ghaeles were clearly not intended at PCs or playable characters due to their "--" entry for Level Adjustment. 

This brings up two issues that I am happy to address. First of all, cohorts must follow all the same rules as PCs, only they receive half the wealth for their level that a PC would receive. This means (among other things) that they cannot be monsters, they must be of the races listed in the PH. Second of all, regarding XP, you may go into "XP debt" for the purposes of crafting but your level will never be reduced as a result. Also, death causes XP debt equal to your level x 1,000 XP but not level loss. The only thing that can cause level loss is permanent negative levels.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey airwalkrr,

Sorry, I didn't explain myself. I want to know how much xp we have above 12th level for spells & item creation.

BTW a 5th level Thaumathurgist can get a Planar cohort & casting planar ally costs 250 xp. 

I still plan on my character being a dwarf.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 11, 2007)

By the way, if you feel that a Ghaele is too powerful (you'd be right to think so    I'm open to another "cool and weird" planar cohort. I just liked the idea of a flying ball of light hovering over my character's shoulder, and being able to open a serious can of whoop-ass when necessary.

I'd prefer something that's relatively small, still 10 HD, can stay on my character's shoulder, and can be discrete. I'm open to suggestions that you think won't be game-breaking.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 11, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey airwalkrr,
> 
> Sorry, I didn't explain myself. I want to know how much xp we have above 12th level for spells & item creation.
> 
> BTW a 5th level Thaumathurgist can get a Planar cohort & casting planar ally costs 250 xp.




I had forgotten you were going to play a thaumaturgist.  A planar cohort is fine in that case, however, you will need to choose one that has an entry for level adjustment. Also, a ghaele would not make much sense for a lawful neutral character anyway. Might I recommend a hound archon? And since you are not good aligned, a xill or a salamander might work as well. Those are the only ones I saw in the MM that would be appropriate, although you may be free to drop your old cohort and pick up a new one later when you are high enough.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 12, 2007)

Is it too late to submit a character?? Please let me know, thanks.

Was thinking of LN Halfling Monk 7/Wizard 5 (or rogue 5, monk 7) if that's ok. I'm still toying with both, so if you've a pref - just say which one....

Kind regards,

-SIN-


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 12, 2007)

No one has submitted character stats yet so no one has quite locked in a space. Feel free to submit your character.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 12, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I had forgotten you were going to play a thaumaturgist.  A planar cohort is fine in that case, however, you will need to choose one that has an entry for level adjustment. Also, a ghaele would not make much sense for a lawful neutral character anyway. Might I recommend a hound archon? And since you are not good aligned, a xill or a salamander might work as well. Those are the only ones I saw in the MM that would be appropriate, although you may be free to drop your old cohort and pick up a new one later when you are high enough.




OK, to keep things simple, I'll probably go with an Aasimar or thiefling. I'm thinking of either a monk, or thief, depending on what the party needs.

By the way, when is the submittal deadline? I'm facing a few deadlines, so I don't think I can realistically have anything ready before Friday

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2007)

*NOTE : Under construction, have to go, will finish background and post acouple questions later*

Moved To a later post.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OK, to keep things simple, I'll probably go with an Aasimar or thiefling. I'm thinking of either a monk, or thief, depending on what the party needs.
> 
> By the way, when is the submittal deadline? I'm facing a few deadlines, so I don't think I can realistically have anything ready before Friday
> 
> ...




I don't do deadlines. RL is stressful enough without people having to worry about something as relaxed as a pbp game. Once you submit a character and I approve it, you are in. Once I have approved four characters, we will begin. It might be two days or two weeks, depending on how quickly I receive acceptable submissions. That said, no one has submitted a character so far, so putting it off until Friday would probably be fine.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Kiera Elzmyr, Human Female Sorc12, also known as the 'silver stream'.
> 
> [sblock=Elzmyr info/Questions for DM]
> I'm basing this character as the descendant of one of my favourite Sorcerors I ever played,
> ...




I like the idea. Might I recommend that Kiera be a Suloise human? They are quite a magical subrace of humanity and having an ancestor who was a great mage would make perfect sense.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 13, 2007)

Your 25 point buy....

I take it the stats default is 10 (some use 12??), and that this is excluding the 3 bonus points to my ability scores due to being 12th lvl (1 evry 4 isn't it?)...

Another thing - Action points, are you using them??


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Your 25 point buy....
> 
> I take it the stats default is 10 (some use 12??), and that this is excluding the 3 bonus points to my ability scores due to being 12th lvl (1 evry 4 isn't it?)...





FYI, stat default is generally "8" with point buy. I'm sure that is what Airwalkrr meant. You wil then have your 3 level increases to add in after that.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> FYI, stat default is generally "8" with point buy. I'm sure that is what Airwalkrr meant. You wil then have your 3 level increases to add in after that.





OK, cool. I'll start building now, should have a complete build by tonight. 

Will be Rogue 5/Monk 7. AKA a Skill Monster!

Questions....

Will you be allowing flurry of blows to be used in co-operation with sneak attacks? i.e any attacks against flat-footed/flanked opponents do unarmed damage + 3d6 (lvl 5 rog)? (with the option of dealing nonlethal dam)

Can I buy ANYTHING (magical) with the 88k? (from the DMG - excluding art/rel/wond items)

Uncanny dodge (Rogue) lets me keep my dex bonus even when flat footed. Monks get a wis bonus to AC which applies to flat footed & touch. Do they work in conjunction? Meaning I can't get caught flat-footed (in terms of AC), and I would still gain my wis AC bonus against touch attacks (alongside dex bonus as usual)? (so for f/footed AND touch I get Dex & Wis?)


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 13, 2007)

I used a character gen for this as I'm at work still!! (http://www.pathguy.com/cg35.htm) AND as far as I can tell - It worked fine.....

Haradras...

[sblock]
Name: Haradras 
Male Halfling  Rogue 5 / Monk 7
Lawful Neutral

Strength 10 (+0)                 Size: Small 
Dexterity 18 (+4)                 Height: 3' 4" 
Constitution 10 (+0)             Weight: 37 lb 
Intelligence 10 (+0)              Skin: Tan 
Wisdom 17 (+3)                   Eyes: Gray 
Charisma 9 (-1)                   Hair: None (Shaven)


Hit Points: 48
Speed: 40 feet [monk]

Armor Class: 19 = 10 +4 [dexterity] +3 [wisdom] +1 [monk level] +1 [small] 
Touch AC: 19
Flat-footed: 19 [uncanny dodge]

Initiative modifier: +8 = +4 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]  

Fortitude save: +7 = 6 [base] +1 [halfling]  
Reflex save:     +14 = 9 [base] +4 [dexterity] +1 [halfling]  
Will save:        +10 = 6 [base] +3 [wisdom] +1 [halfling]  


Attack (unarmed): +9/+4 = 8 [base] +1 [small]  

Flurry of Blows: +8/+8  

Attack (missile): +13/+8 = 8 [base] +4 [dexterity] +1 [small]  

Grapple check: +4/+-1 = 8 [base] -4 [small]

Languages: Common Halfling  

Unarmed Damage: 1d6



Feats:

Improved Trip [monk] 
Combat Reflexes [monk] 
Dodge  
Mobility  
Spring Attack  
Improved Initiative  
Improved Unarmed Strike [monk] 
Stunning Fist [monk] 
Stealthy 



Appraise                         Int    6 =  +0 +6  
Balance                          Dex* 8 =  +4 +4  
Bluff                              Cha   1 =  -1 +2  
Climb                             Str*  7 =  +0 +5 +2 [halfling]  
Concentration                 Con   4 =  +0 +4  
Craft_1                          Int    0 =  +0   
Craft_2                          Int    0 =  +0   
Craft_3                          Int    0 =  +0   
Decipher Script                Int    4 =  +0 +4  
Diplomacy                       Cha  -1 =  -1   
Disable Device                 Int     7 =  +0 +7  
Disguise                          Cha  -1 =  -1   
Escape Artist                   Dex*  4 =  +4   
Forgery                           Int    0 =  +0   
Gather Information            Cha  -1 =  -1   
Heal                               Wis    3 =  +3   
Hide                               Dex* 18 =  +4 +8 +4 [small] +2 [stealthy]  
Intimidate                       Cha   -1 =  -1   
Jump                              Str*  10 =  +0 +4 +2 [halfling] +4 [speed 40]  
Knowledge (arcana)          Int     4 =  +0 +4  
Knowledge (local)             Int     4 =  +0 +4  
Knowledge (religion)          Int     4 =  +0 +4  
Listen                             Wis    9 =  +3 +4 +2 [halfling]  
Move Silently                   Dex*  16 =  +4 +8 +2 [halfling] +2 [stealthy]  
Open Lock                       Dex    10 =  +4 +6  
Perform_1                        Cha    -1 =  -1   
Perform_2                        Cha    -1 =  -1   
Perform_3                        Cha    -1 =  -1   
Perform_4                        Cha    -1 =  -1   
Perform_5                        Cha    -1 =  -1   
Ride                                Dex     4 =  +4   
Search                            Int      7 =  +0 +7  
Sense Motive                   Wis      3 =  +3   
Spot                               Wis     10 =  +3 +7  
Survival                           Wis      3 =  +3   
Swim                               Str**   0 =  +0   
Tumble                            Dex*    8 =  +4 +4  
Use Rope                         Dex     4  =  +4   

* = check penalty for wearing armor

Search >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks while tracking.

Halfling:

+2 dexterity / -2 strength (already included)
Small (combat bonuses, +4 to hide already included)
+2 racial bonus on climb, jump, move silently
+1 racial bonus on all saving throws (already included)
+2 morale bonus on saves vs. fear (stacks with racial bonus)
+1 to hit with thrown weapons and slings
+2 racial bonus on listen checks (already included)

Monk:

AC Bonus for Wisdom
AC Bonus for level (begins level 5)
Flurry of Blows
Unarmed Strike
Evasion (level 2)
Fast Movement (already included)
Bonus Feats (levels 1, 2 & 6)
Evasion (level 2)
Fast Movement (level 3)
Still Mind level 3)
Ki Strike (level 4)
Slow Fall (level 4)
Purity of Body (level 5)
Wholeness of Body (level 7)


Rogue:

Sneak Attack (+3d6)
Trapfinding
Evasion (level 2)
Trap Sense (level 3)
Uncanny Dodge (level 4)


Equipment:


2 lb     Backpack
1 lb     Bedroll
2 lb     Caltrops
- lb     Chalk
- lb     Flint and steel
1 lb     Mirror
2 lb     Oil flasks x2
1 lb     Pouch x1
1 lb     Rations (1 day) x2
5 lb     Rope (50', silk) x1
1 lb     Sacks x1
2 lb     Torches x2
1 lb     Waterskins x1
1 lb     Holy symbol (silver)
- lb     Magnifying glass
1 lb     Thieves' tools

21 lb Total 

(Light load: 25 lb. or less, Medium load: 26-50 lb., Heavy load: 50-75 lb., Lift over head: 75 lb., Lift off ground: 150 lb., Push or drag: 375 lb.)


Will add more in a while...

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Your 25 point buy....
> 
> I take it the stats default is 10 (some use 12??), and that this is excluding the 3 bonus points to my ability scores due to being 12th lvl (1 evry 4 isn't it?)...
> 
> Another thing - Action points, are you using them??




Use the point buy rules found in the DMG. Begin at 8, 1 for 1 up to 14, 2 for 1 up to 16, 3 for 1 up to 18. And no, you do not count the bonus ability score boosts from 4th, 8th, and 12th.

Not using action points.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> OK, cool. I'll start building now, should have a complete build by tonight.
> 
> Will be Rogue 5/Monk 7. AKA a Skill Monster!
> 
> ...




I see no reason why not. It is allowed according to the rules.



			
				-SIN- said:
			
		

> Can I buy ANYTHING (magical) with the 88k? (from the DMG - excluding art/rel/wond items)




Why do you ask? You cannot create your own magic items if that is what you are wondering. You must choose from items in the DMG.



			
				-SIN- said:
			
		

> Uncanny dodge (Rogue) lets me keep my dex bonus even when flat footed. Monks get a wis bonus to AC which applies to flat footed & touch. Do they work in conjunction? Meaning I can't get caught flat-footed (in terms of AC), and I would still gain my wis AC bonus against touch attacks (alongside dex bonus as usual)? (so for f/footed AND touch I get Dex & Wis?)




Yes, that is how it works.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 13, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> I used a character gen for this as I'm at work still!! (http://www.pathguy.com/cg35.htm) AND as far as I can tell - It worked fine.....
> 
> Haradras...
> 
> ...




Just a thought, but you might want to consider purchasing bracers of armor to up your armor class. 19 is a bit low for 12th level.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 13, 2007)

OK, here's a first unformatted draft. The follower will be a spiked chain wielding thiefling rogye/fighter.

[sblock]Gimlak
Male Dwarf Cleric 7 / Thaumaturgist 5
Lawful Neutral
Deity: Dumathoin 

Strength 12 (+1) 
Dexterity 9 (-1) 
Constitution 16 (+3) 
Intelligence 12 (+1) 
Wisdom 21 (+3) 



Spoiler



17 base +4 periapt


Charisma 10 (+0) 

Size: Medium 
Height: 4' 2" 
Weight: 165 lb 
Skin: Tan 
Eyes: Green 
Hair: White; Wavy; Thick Beard / Hirsute 


Domains: Knowledge and protection
Energy: Positive [Healing / Turns Undead]

Total Hit Points: 93

Speed: 30 feet 



Spoiler



(20base +10 boots)



Armor Class: 28 = 10 +12 [+4full plate] +5 [heavy shield] -1 [dexterity] +2 [deflection(ring)]

Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 28
ACP: -10 



Spoiler



-6 full plate -2 heavy shield -2 medium load



Initiative modifier: +3 = -1 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]  
Fortitude save: +12 = 6 [base] +3 [constitution]  +3 [cloak of resistance]
Reflex save: +5 = 3 [base] -1 [dexterity]  +3 [cloak of resistance]
Will save: +15 = 9 [base] +3 [wisdom]  +3 [cloak of resistance]

Attack (handheld): +8/+3 = 7 [base] +1 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +8/+3 = 7 [base] +1 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +6/+1 = 7 [base] -1 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +8/+3 = 7 [base] +1 [strength]  


Light load:  43 lb. or less
Medium load: 44-86 lb.
Heavy load: 87-130 lb.
Lift over head: 130 lb.
Lift off ground: 260 lb.
Push or drag: 650 lb.


Languages: Common, Dwarven, Draconic 


Morningstar [1d8, crit x2, 6 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning]
Quarterstaff [1d6/1d6, crit x2, 4 lb., two-handed, bludgeoning]
+4 Full plate armor [heavy; +12 AC; max dex +1; check penalty -6; 50 lb.] 
+3 Heavy shield [+5 AC; check penalty -2; hardness 10; hp 5; 10 lb.] 

Feats:

Combat Casting  (level 1)
Spell Focus (conjuration) (level 3)
Improved Initiative  (level 6)
Quickdraw (level 9)
Extra turning (level 12)
Augment Summoning feat (Thaumaturgist 2)

Traits: 

Skill Name Key
Ability Skill
Modifier Ability
Modifier Ranks Misc.
Modifier 
Appraise Int 1 =  +1   
Balance Dex* -1 =  -1   
Bluff Cha 0 =  +0   
Climb Str* 1 =  +1   
Concentration Con 18 =  +3 +15  
Craft_1 Int 1 =  +1   
Craft_2 Int 1 =  +1   
Craft_3 Int 1 =  +1   
Diplomacy Cha 15 =  +0 +15  
Disguise Cha 0 =  +0   
Escape Artist Dex* -1 =  -1   
Forgery Int 1 =  +1   
Gather Information Cha 0 =  +0   
Heal Wis 3 =  +3   
Hide Dex* -1 =  -1   
Intimidate Cha 0 =  +0   
Jump Str* -5 =  +1  -6 [speed 20]  
Knowledge (planes) Int 16 =  +1 +15  
Listen Wis 3 =  +3   
Move Silently Dex* -1 =  -1   

Ride Dex -1 =  -1   
Search Int 1 =  +1   
Sense Motive Wis 3 =  +3   
Spot Wis 3 =  +3   
Survival Wis 3 =  +3   
Swim Str** 1 =  +1   
Use Rope Dex -1 =  -1   

* = check penalty for wearing armor

Know Planes >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks on other planes.

Spells (21 wis) - Bonus domain spells not counted
Base--: (0)6 - (1)5 - (2)4 - (3)4 - (4)3 - (5)3 - (6)2 
Wis 21: (0)0 - (1)2 - (2)1 - (3)1 - (4)1 - (5)1

Total: (0)6 - (1)7 - (2)5 - (3)5 - (4)4 - (5)4 - (6)2 

Zero-level Cleric spells: 6 per day
Create Water, Detect Magic (2x), Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Detect poison

First-level Cleric spells: 7 per day:
Command, Detect Undead, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Summon Monster I (2x), comprehend languages

Second-level Cleric spells: 5 per day:
Find Traps, Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Zone of Truth, Consecrate


Third-level Cleric spells: 5 per day:
Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle against Evil, Speak with Dead, Summon Monster III


Fourth-level Cleric spells: 4 per day:
Dimensional Anchor, Death Ward, Neutralize Poison, Summon Monster IV


Fifth-level Cleric spells: 4 per day:
Break Enchantment, Summon Monster V (3x)


Sixth-level Cleric spells: 2 per day:
Dispel Magic-Greater, Summon Monster VI



Dwarf:
+2 constitution / -2 charisma (already included)
Can move 20 feet even if in heavy armor
Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)
Stonecunning (+2 on searching stone, intuit depth)
+4 to avoid being bullrushed while standing on ground
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. poison
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. spells / spell-like abilities
+1 racial bonus to hit orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus on AC against giants
+4 stability bonus to avoid being tripped/bull rushed standing on ground
+2 racial bonus on appraise checks if stone/metal

Cleric:
Alignment Aura
Spontaneous Casting (heal)
Turn Undead (3x/day)
High wisdom gains bonus spells daily
Domain choices give additional abilities

Taumathurgist
Hit dice d4
Slow increase in attack bonuses
Slow increase in fortitude saves
Slow increase in reflex saves
Fast increase in will saves
Base 2 skill points per level
No new armor proficiency
One bonus feat
Additional cleric spell levels: 5


Gimlak's Equipment:


65 lb
2 lb
3 lb
5 lb


1 lb

2 lb


1 lb

10 lb



1 lb
1 lb
1 lb
_____
92 lb Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
Backpack
Blanket, winter x1
Block and tackle
Bottle
Candle
Case (for map or scroll)
Chalk
Hammer
Ink vial
Ink pen
Mirror
Parchment sheets x5
Rations (1 day) x10
Sewing needle
Signal whistle
Signet ring
Soap
Vial (for ink or potions) x5
Whetstone


+3 heavy wooden shield	10	lb	8000	gp	-2
+4 full plate (+12 AC)	50	lb	17650	gp	-6

Boots of Striding and Springing  (+10 speed, +5 jump checks)	1	lb	9000	gp	

Periapt of wisdom +4			16000	gp	
Ring of feather falling			2200	gp	
Necklace of adaptation			9000	gp	
Ring of protection +2			8000	gp	


Cloak of resistance +3	1	lb	8000	gp	

Planar cohort			9000	gp cost	




			86850	out of 88,000 gp	

			Weight carried:		62


Total


[sblock=cohort]
Kayla
Female Tiefling Monk 9
Lawful Neutral


Strength 16 (+3) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 12 (+1) 
Intelligence 14 (+2) 
Wisdom 16 (+2) 



Spoiler



[14 base +2 periapt]


Charisma 7 (-2) 

 Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 7" 
Weight: 190 lb 
Skin: Pale 
Eyes: Black 
Hair: Black; Straight 

Total Hit Points: 57
Speed: 60 feet [monk] 
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +2 [dexterity] +3 [wisdom] +2 [monk level] +2 [armor (bracers)] 

Touch AC: 15
Flat-footed: 13
Initiative modifier: +6 = +2 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]  

Fortitude save: +7 = 6 [base] +1 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +8 = 6 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Will save: +9 = 6 [base] +3 [wisdom]  

Attack (handheld): +9/+4 = 6 [base] +3 [strength]  

Attack (unarmed): +10/+5 = 6 [base] +3 [strength] +1 [weapon focus]  
Flurry of Blows: +10/+10/+5     [includes strength modifier] 

Attack (missile): +8/+3 = 6 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +9/+4 = 6 [base] +3 [strength]  


Light load: 76 lb. or less
Medium load: 77-153 lb.
Heavy load: 154-230 lb.
Lift over head: 230 lb.
Lift off ground: 460 lb.
Push or drag: 1150 lb.



Languages: Abyssal Common Draconic  


Unarmed Damage: 2d6 +5 [+3 strength, +2 weapon specialisation]
Shuriken [1d2, crit x2, range incr 10 ft, 1/2 lb, piercing]


Feats:
Improved Trip [monk] 
Combat Reflexes  
Improved Initiative  
Improved Unarmed Strike [monk] 
Stunning Fist [monk] 
Weapon Focus : Unarmed strike 
Weapon specialisation: unarmed strike

Skill Name Key
Ability Skill
Modifier Ability
Modifier Ranks Misc.
Modifier 
Appraise Int 2 =  +2   
Balance Dex* 4 =  +2  +2 [tumble]  
Bluff Cha 0 =  -2  +2 [tiefling]  
Climb Str* 3 =  +3   
Concentration Con 1 =  +1   
Craft_1 Int 2 =  +2   
Craft_2 Int 2 =  +2   
Craft_3 Int 2 =  +2   
Diplomacy Cha 0 =  -2  +2 [sense motive]  
Disguise Cha -2 =  -2   
Escape Artist Dex* 2 =  +2   
Forgery Int 2 =  +2   
Gather Information Cha -2 =  -2   
Heal Wis 2 =  +2   
Hide Dex* 16 =  +2 +12 +2 [tiefling]  
Intimidate Cha -2 =  -2   
Jump Str* 17 =  +3  +2 [tumble] +12 [speed 60]  
Listen Wis 14 =  +2 +12  
Move Silently Dex* 14 =  +2 +12  
Perform_1 Cha -2 =  -2   
Perform_2 Cha -2 =  -2   
Perform_3 Cha -2 =  -2   
Perform_4 Cha -2 =  -2   
Perform_5 Cha -2 =  -2   
Ride Dex 2 =  +2   
Search Int 2 =  +2   
Sense Motive Wis 14 =  +2 +12  
Spot Wis 14 =  +2 +12  
Survival Wis 2 =  +2   
Swim Str** 3 =  +3   
Tumble Dex* 14 =  +2 +12  
Use Rope Dex 2 =  +2   

* = check penalty for wearing armor


Tiefling:
+2 dexterity, +2 intelligence, -2 charisma (already included)
+2 on listen and spot checks (already included)
Darkness once per day
Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)
Cold, fire, & electricity resistance 5
"Native outsider." Check with your referee.
Level adjustment +1

Monk:
AC Bonus for Wisdom
AC Bonus for level (begins level 5)
Flurry of Blows
Unarmed Strike
Evasion (level 2)
Fast Movement (already included)
Bonus Feats (levels 1 2 & 6)
Evasion (level 2)
Fast Movement (level 3)
Still Mind level 3)
Ki Strike (level 4)
Slow Fall (level 4)
Purity of Body (level 5)
Wholeness of Body (level 7)
Improved Evasion (level 9)
Diamond Body (level 11)
Quivering Palm (level 15)
Timeless Body (level 17)
Tongue of Sun and Moon (level 17)
Empty Body (level 19)
Perfect Self (level 20)


 Class HP rolled  
Level 1: Monk 8  
Level 2: Monk 7  
Level 3: Monk 8  
Level 4: Monk 8 +1 to strength 
Level 5: Monk 6  
Level 6: Monk 4  
Level 7: Monk 3  
Level 8: Monk 2 +1 to strength 
Level 9: Monk 2  

Posessions: 
Bracers of armor +2 4000 gp, 1 lb
Monk's belt 13000, 1 lb
Periapt of Wisdom +2, 4000gp
Clothing
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, nearly done...

[sblock]
Name: Haradras 
Male Halfling Rogue 5 / Monk 7
Lawful Neutral

Strength 16 (+3) [Belt Of Giant Strength +6]
Dexterity 18 (+4)  
Constitution 10 (+0) 
Intelligence 10 (+0) 
Wisdom 17 (+3) 
Charisma 9 (-1) 

Size: Small 
Height: 3' 4"
Weight: 37 lb 
Skin: Tan 
Eyes: Gray 
Hair: None (Shaven)

Hit Points: 48
Speed: 40 feet [monk]

Armor Class: 26 = 10 +4 [dexterity] +3 [wisdom] +1 [monk level] +1 [small] +7 [Bracers]
Touch AC: 26 [Bracers]
Flat-footed: 26 [uncanny dodge]

Initiative modifier: +8 = +4 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative] 

Fortitude save: +7 = 6 [base] +1 [halfling] 
Reflex save: +14 = 9 [base] +4 [dexterity] +1 [halfling] 
Will save: +10 = 6 [base] +3 [wisdom] +1 [halfling] 


Attack (unarmed): +12/+7 = 8 [base] +1 [small] +3 [Strength]

Flurry of Blows: +11/+11 +3 [Strength]

Attack (missile): +13/+8 = 8 [base] +4 [dexterity] +1 [small] 

Grapple check: +7/+-4 = 8 [base] -4 [small] +3 [Strength]


Languages: Common Halfling 

Unarmed Damage: 1d6 + 3 [Str]



Feats:

Improved Trip [monk] 
Combat Reflexes [monk] 
Dodge 
Mobility 
Spring Attack 
Improved Initiative 
Improved Unarmed Strike [monk] 
Stunning Fist [monk] 
Stealthy 



Appraise Int 6 = +0 +6 
Balance Dex* 8 = +4 +4 
Bluff Cha 1 = -1 +2 
Climb Str* 10 = +3 +5 +2 [halfling] 
Concentration Con 4 = +0 +4 
Craft_1 Int 0 = +0 
Craft_2 Int 0 = +0 
Craft_3 Int 0 = +0 
Decipher Script Int 4 = +0 +4 
Diplomacy Cha -1 = -1 
Disable Device Int 7 = +0 +7 
Disguise Cha -1 = -1 
Escape Artist Dex* 4 = +4 
Forgery Int 0 = +0 
Gather Information Cha -1 = -1 
Heal Wis 3 = +3 
Hide Dex* 18 = +4 +8 +4 [small] +2 [stealthy] 
Intimidate Cha -1 = -1 
Jump Str* 13 = +3 +4 +2 [halfling] +4 [speed 40] 
Knowledge (arcana) Int 4 = +0 +4 
Knowledge (local) Int 4 = +0 +4 
Knowledge (religion) Int 4 = +0 +4 
Listen Wis 9 = +3 +4 +2 [halfling] 
Move Silently Dex* 16 = +4 +8 +2 [halfling] +2 [stealthy] 
Open Lock Dex 10 = +4 +6 
Perform_1 Cha -1 = -1 
Perform_2 Cha -1 = -1 
Perform_3 Cha -1 = -1 
Perform_4 Cha -1 = -1 
Perform_5 Cha -1 = -1 
Ride Dex 4 = +4 
Search Int 7 = +0 +7 
Sense Motive Wis 3 = +3 
Spot Wis 10 = +3 +7 
Survival Wis 3 = +3 
Swim Str** 3 = +3 
Tumble Dex* 8 = +4 +4 
Use Rope Dex 4 = +4 

* = check penalty for wearing armor

Search >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks while tracking.

Halfling:

+2 dexterity / -2 strength (already included)
Small (combat bonuses, +4 to hide already included)
+2 racial bonus on climb, jump, move silently
+1 racial bonus on all saving throws (already included)
+2 morale bonus on saves vs. fear (stacks with racial bonus)
+1 to hit with thrown weapons and slings
+2 racial bonus on listen checks (already included)

Monk:

AC Bonus for Wisdom
AC Bonus for level (begins level 5)
Flurry of Blows
Unarmed Strike
Evasion (level 2)
Fast Movement (already included)
Bonus Feats (levels 1, 2 & 6)
Evasion (level 2)
Fast Movement (level 3)
Still Mind level 3)
Ki Strike (level 4)
Slow Fall (level 4)
Purity of Body (level 5)
Wholeness of Body (level 7)


Rogue:

Sneak Attack (+3d6)
Trapfinding
Evasion (level 2)
Trap Sense (level 3)
Uncanny Dodge (level 4)


Equipment:

2 lb Backpack (2gp)
1 lb Bedroll (1sp)
2 lb Caltrops (1gp)
- lb Chalk (1cp)
- lb Flint and steel (1gp)
1 lb Mirror (10gp)
2 lb Oil flasks x2 (2sp)
1 lb Pouch x1 (1gp)
1 lb Rations (1 day) x2 (1gp)
5 lb Rope (50', silk) x1 (10gp)
1 lb Sacks x1 (1sp)
2 lb Torches x2 (2cp)
1 lb Waterskins x1 (1gp)
1 lb Holy symbol (silver) (25gp)
5 lb Sunrods x5 (10gp)
- lb Magnifying glass (100gp)
3 lb Thunderstone x3 (90gp)
1 lb Thieves' tools (30gp)
1 lb Bracers Of Armour +7 (49,000gp)
1 lb Belt Of Giant Strength +6 (36,000gp)
- lb 5x Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (1,500gp)

31 lb Total 

(Light load: 76 lb. or less, Medium load: 77-153 lb., Heavy load: 154-230 lb., Lift over head: 230 lb., Lift off ground: 460 lb., Push or drag: 1,150 lb.)


PP: 91
GP: 307
SP: 5
CP: 7

Background to come... _If_ everything's satisfactory?... [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

What's Sulloise Human get?   I was pondering the Draconic Template, but it's a +1 LA.

Also, reposting and finishing the background: 

Kiera Elzmyr, Human Female Sorc12, also known as the 'silver stream'.

[sblock=Elzmyr info/Questions for DM]
I'm basing this character as the descendant of one of my favourite Sorcerors I ever played, 
an Archmage named Dar Elzmyr.  The Elzmyr family has always been full of magical power, and it's an accepted (even celebrated) fact that they have an abundance of draconic blood in their veins.  Over the last few generations, that magic has been falling off somewhat, and it has been speculated that this is because there have been no recent archmages, nor have their been  (As is rumoured to have happened frequently in times past) new infusions of Draconic blood.  The family claims several dragons in their lineage, both Red and Silver.
In fact, there are claims that the Archmage Dar of several generations ago actually BECAME, in all aspects, a True Silver Dragon, and is still alive today, watching over his descendants from another plane.

Questions : 
The familly has a few strange things about it that I don't know how to get in your game.  The original Dar Elzmyr (As well as his first child) had these special abilities from the a book from Mongoose Publishing called Quintessential Sorceror (Yes I know most people shudder at hearing "mongoose", but bear with me.)  Basically they were innate abilities, you could take one instead of a 0 or 1st level spell known (Meaning if you normally KNOW 5 zero-level spells, and you take two of them, you would only be able to 'know' THREE 0-level spells).
I was wondering if I could use a couple of them? (They're 95% for Roleplaying purposes, as should be evident just by reading them, though they do have some uses.)
*Pristine* : The character never gets dirty, water drips and dries off quickly, mud seems to just miss him/her, hair and clothing is never out of place, etc.
*Counting Coppers* : The character has an uncanny counting ability, and can easily count any number of things within sight (Such as the number of coins in a pile, provided most of them can be seen, the number of apples in a tree, or the number of people in an advancing mob)
*Rainbow Eyes* : The character can change his/her eye and hair colour at will (Within racial norms).  This is a nonmagical effect, not an illusion, and is permanent until changed or altered again (either by this ability or something else)
[/sblock]

BTW, The actual Numbers are coming along nicely, too.  Will post them soon as I'm done.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=Steve Gorak]You should have 83 hp, not 82.[/sblock]

[sblock=-SIN-]You should have 52 hp, not 48. Everything else looks fine to me so far.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jemal]Suloise is simply a subrace of humanity in Greyhawk. I suggested it for rp purposes. Suloise people are descended from the citizens of the Suel Imperium, who were all but wiped out by the Rain of Colorless Fire by their hated enemies the Baklunish Empire thousands of years ago. The Rain of Colorless Fire was retribution for the Invoked Devastation that the Suloise called down upon the Baklunish Empire during a war that had lasted generations. The surviving Suloise people were led by the archmage Slerotin into the Flanaess where they spread to all corners of the continent. Today, their descendents are known for their irascibility, hot tempers, and powerful magic. Many Suloise favor illusion, enchantment, and necromancy, but their skill with magic is impressive. They typically have blond hair, blue eyes, and pale skin, although very few pure Suel exist today so variations in such tones are common. Optionally, I sometimes allow Suloise characters to have ability score adjustments of +2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma (these adjustments may raise a score to 18, but never higher; an adjustment that would lower a score to 3 or less is ignored), but I doubt that would be an attractive option since you would be playing a sorcerer.

The first two abilities you described sound find. The rainbow eyes one I'm not so sure about, just because it seems a little too anime-ish (which Greyhawk is not). I think I would be fine with it if it only applied to the eyes.[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 14, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> [sblock=Steve Gorak]You should have 83 hp, not 82.[/sblock]




Done! And I've also added his follower.


----------



## Salthorae (Mar 14, 2007)

Airwalkrr... 

are you pretty well set with characters for this game or is there still room?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

I have only two definite players thus far, so there is room for two more. The current party:

Steve Gorak - Gimlak, male dwarf cleric/thaumaturgist
-Sin- - Haradras, male halfling monk/rogue

Jemal has also done some extensive character development already though he hasn't sent me a char sheet, so he is probably in.


----------



## Salthorae (Mar 14, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I have only two definite players thus far, so there is room for two more. The current party:
> 
> Steve Gorak - Gimlak, male dwarf cleric/thaumaturgist
> -Sin- - Haradras, male halfling monk/rogue
> ...




I believe I can make this work, and I didn't see anything in the OP about PrC's... just curious how you'd feel about a build like this?:

Human
Ranger 3/Rogue 4/Horizon Walker 3/Shadow Dancer 2

It doesn't look like there is much Melee ability so I'd be willing to do a more fighter'ish build. I've just wanted to actually play the aforementioned build for a while


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 14, 2007)

Salthorae said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like there is much Melee ability so I'd be willing to do a more fighter'ish build. I've just wanted to actually play the aforementioned build for a while





As long as I can flank I can use a full action - Flurry of Blows as a sneak attack - 2 attacks at +11 for 4d6+3 damage each...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

*Kiera Elzmyr*

@ Salthorae - That is an awesome build, REALLY fun to play, but it really hits the fun peak at horizon walker 6 (Shifting).

@ airwalkrr - OK, here she is.. : 
[sblock=Kiera Elzmyr]
BTW, I decided no on the Sulloise thing, it doesn't fit.. She's not irrascible, or hot tempered (no more than anyone), and as for the magics... Illusion and Enchantment are only used mildly by Elzmyrs, and Necromancy is shunned almost completely.  I think I'll just go with the Elzmyr background for RPing.  Oh, one other thing - Elzmyr's believe magic is THE pinnacle, and so if there's a spell that can do something, they believe that's how it SHOULD be done, which sometimes gets on other peoples nerves.  "OH don't bother picking the lock, I know KNOCK!"  "Why jump when you can fly?"  "I need a chair.. *Polymorph any Object rock into chair* (Or at lower levels, Tensers Floating Disk)".  HECK, by the time they're high enough level, most Elzmyrs move permanently into magical domiciles. (Dar never owned a house, simply casting and recasting Mordenkainens Magnificent Mansion whenever he needed somewhere to stay, and keeping all his belongings in a portable hole.  He didn't need furniture b/c he knew fabricate and Polymorph Any Object.)
As you can see, abuse of magic is commonplace, though they try not to exhaust themselves.


Kiera Elzmyr, the Silver Stream
Human female, Sorcerer 12
AL: CG HT: 5'10" WT: 130 Hair: Long, Silver Eyes: Green

STR: 8 (-1) [0 points]
DEX: 16 (+3) [3 points + 1 Level + 4 Enhancement]
CON: 10 (+0) [2 points]
INT: 14 (+2) [6 points]
WIS: 14 (+2) [4 points + 2 Enhancement]
CHA: 24 (+7) [10 points + 2 Level + 6 Enhancement]

HP: 31 (12d4) AC: 17/21 (10 base + 3 Dex + 4 Mage Armour, +4 Shield [If cast])
Saves: FORT: +4 (4 Base)  REF: +9 (4 Base + 3 Dex + 2 Weasel Familiar) WILL: +10 (8 Base + 2 Wis)
Init: +3

Bab: 6
Ranged Touch Attack +9

*Skills(Total/Ranks):[75 Points, max ranks = 15] *
Concentration(+15/15), Spellcraft(+19/15), Know:Arcana(+17/15), Craft[Blacksmithing, Stonemasonry](+16/10), Perform[String Instruments](+12/5cc)
Spot/Listen(+4, no ranks)
(*cc=Cross Class; 2 skill points)  Synergy bonuses are allready figured in.

*Feats: [6]*  Eschew Materials, Spell focus(Transmutation), Spell Focus(Evocation), Empower Spell, Maximize Spell, Talented Artisan

*Class Features:* 
Familiar (Weasel - Nevin)
Spontaneous Spellcasting 
Pristine* : The character never gets dirty, water drips and dries off quickly, mud seems to just miss him/her, hair and clothing is never out of place, etc.
Counting Coppers* : The character has an uncanny counting ability, and can easily count any number of things within sight (Such as the number of coins in a pile, provided most of them can be seen, the number of apples in a tree, or the number of people in an advancing mob)
* = replace 0 lvl spells known*

Spells: 
Known : 7*/5/5/4/3/2/1
*=lost two for class abilities Pristine and Counting Coppers*
Spells per day : 8/8/8/8/7/6/4

Save DC = 17 + spell level (18 for Evocation/Transmutation)

0 lvl - Detect Magic, Mending, Light, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Message

1st lvl -
Magic Missile, Mage Armour, Shield, Endure Elements, Alarm

2nd lvl -
Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Knock, See Invisibility, *1 More?*

3rd lvl -
Fireball(Ev), Fly, Greater Magic Weapon, Dispel Magic

4th lvl -
Polymorph, Dimension Door, Stoneshape

5th lvl -
Telekinesis(Trans), Major Creation

6th lvl -
Disintegrate(Trans)

*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Elven

*Equipment: *

Cloak of Charisma + 6 (36,000)
Gloves of Dexterity + 4 (16,000)
Periapt of Wisdom + 2 (4,000)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
Ring of the Ram (8,600)
Eyes of the Eagle (2,500)
Boots of Winterland (2,500)
Lyre of Building (13,000)
Bag of Holding Type I (2,500)

Nobles Outfit + Jewelry (200)
Spare Explorers outfit (10)
Signet Ring (5)
5 bottles fine wine (50)
MW Artisans Tools[Blacksmithing+Stonemasonry] (55)

25GP


[/sblock]

I just have to decide on a couple craft skills for secondarys... any suggestions?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

Salthorae said:
			
		

> I believe I can make this work, and I didn't see anything in the OP about PrC's... just curious how you'd feel about a build like this?:
> 
> Human
> Ranger 3/Rogue 4/Horizon Walker 3/Shadow Dancer 2
> ...




That's too much multiclassing. Unless there is a REALLY good reason for it, I am not inclined to allow it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]







			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Perform[String Instruments](+17/10)




Perform is not a class skill for sorcerers unless I am missing something.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Spot/Listen(+5, no ranks)




How do you get +5 with no ranks? Your Wisdom is only a 12 and even with the Alertness feat as a bonus from the familiar that only brings you to +3.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Belt of Constitution + 2 (4,000)




There is no such item. The item that grants a bonus to Constitution is an amulet of health.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Circlet of Intelligence + 2 (4,000)




Technically, it is a headband, but it uses up the same slot so no problem. I find it an odd choice though since it really doesn't benefit you much.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Can I use the Lyre of Building just as a musical instrument if I want to? without using it's magical powers?




Nothing in the item's description seems to suggest that you cannot, so sure.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Can I have a "Vest of Resistance" instead of a cloak?




No.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 15, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> That's too much multiclassing. Unless there is a REALLY good reason for it, I am not inclined to allow it.




Too much?  Damn, that passes on the low end for most of the characters I see..


----------



## Jemal (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=airwalkrr]



> Perform is not a class skill for sorcerers unless I am missing something.



oops.




> How do you get +5 with no ranks? Your Wisdom is only a 12 and even with the Alertness feat as a bonus from the familiar that only brings you to +3.




The character originally had a 16 wis on the first run-through, i must've not changed everything.




> The item that grants a bonus to Constitution is an amulet of health. (snip) *No to Vest of Resistance*




AH, so I take it you'll be axing the body slot affinities (DMG page 288)?  You may want to point that out to people then.  I usually assume that if a rule isn't Optional that it's allowed unless stated otherwise.

[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Mar 15, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Too much?  Damn, that passes on the low end for most of the characters I see..




No worries, I'll think up something else and throw it out there to see what Airwalkrr thinks  I'll probably go more straight melee with a little ranged thrown in there.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=airwalkrr]
BTW, I noticed that I seem to be disagreeing with you on a lot of things, it's nothing against you, I just am very opinionated and like sharing my opinion.  Please don't take it the wrong way, and if you do have a problem, just tell me and we'll work it out, k?
[/sblock]


----------



## Imerak (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry about the delay, but I've been busier than I thought I would be lately.

[sblock]Mellena Brach
Female Human Wizard 7/Loremaster 5

STR 10
DEX 16 (14)
CON 12
INT 23 (19)
WIS 12
CHA 7

HP 36/36
AC 22 (touch 14, flat-footed 18)
BAB +5 (melee +6, ranged +7, grapple +5)
Init +3
Fort +4
Ref +6
Will +10
AL LN

Skills:
Knowledge (arcane) +23
Knowledge (history) +21
Knowledge (the planes) +21
Spellcraft +21
Concentration +16
Alchemy +21
Decipher Script +11
Gather Information +3
Use Magic Device +2

Feats/Special Abilities:
Scribe Scroll
Expertise
Skill Focus (Knowledge(arcane))
Brew Potion
Still Spell
Craft Magic Arms and Armor
Maximise Spell
Spell Penetration
Greater Lore
Secret Health
Weapon Trick
Dodge Trick

Languages:
Common
Draconic
Elven
Dwarvish
Celestial

Spellbook:
cantrips - all
1rst - magic missile, shield, identify, reduce, alarm, feather fall, sleep, charm person
2nd - acid arrow, locate object, invisibility, knock, blindness/deafness, cat's grace
3rd - fireball, flight, tongues, haste, dispel magic, gaseous form
4th - scrying, polymorph, wall of fire,
5th - cone of cold, baleful polymorph, dominate person, dismissal
6th - disintegrate, globe of invulnerability, legend lore, true seeing

Items:
Amulet of Natural Armor +4
Bracers of Armor +4
Headband of Intellect +4
Gloves of Dexterity +2
Wand of Fireball
Ring of Sustenance
4 potions of cure moderate wounds
10 potions of cure light wounds
Scrolls of animate rope, grease, detect secret doors, jump, Nyutsul's magic aura, Tenser's floating disk, unsen servant, reduce person, gust of wind, protection from arrows, whispering wind, clairaudience/clairvoyance, Leomund's tiny hut, speak with animals, dimension door, & freedom of movement
225 gp

Appearance:
Mellena normally looks unkept and a bit frazzled.  She had shoulder-length brown hair, typically in a ponytail, and a square and pale face.  Mellena is thin and light, but normally weighed down by her trademark backpack full of scrolls, one for every occasion.  When adventuring, Mellena dresses for it, wearing plain and durable clothing even if it does look somewhat "mannish".

Personality:
Mellena is obsessed with knowledge, and has devoted her life to gathering as much of it as she can.  Because of this, she is inquisitive and stubborn, and will not take no for an answer. Normally this takes the form of books and scrolls, which she has an extensive collection of, maintaining a library in her home village.  Mellena will literally go to the ends of the earth for an interesting book.  She is interested in observing others, and as such is normally as quiet and unobtrusive as possible, preferring not to get involved in conversations.  This results in her having very little social skills or force of personality.  Mellena genuinely has good intentions, believing that once she understands how the world works she can help it, but oftentimes the means get ahead of the end.

Backround:
Mellena read her first book, a storybook passed down through the family, when she was five.  She was instantly hooked, and throughout her childhood constantly tried to learn more information.  After exhausting every opportunity in miles, including a mage's college, Mellena refused to call it a day -- she wanted to find ancient knowledge, knowledge that was lost to people or was inaccessible.  However, she was rapidly running out of money.  She filled both needs by joining up with a group of treasure-hunting adventurers.  The business of adventuring has taken her to many ruined keeps and tombs, which she has searched high and low for lost knowledge.  Mellena even opened a library in her home town, a small river town named Penbrook, to hold all of her tomes.[/sblock]

Edit: Is done now, and fixed a couple things.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]







			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> AH, so I take it you'll be axing the body slot affinities (DMG page 288)?  You may want to point that out to people then.  I usually assume that if a rule isn't Optional that it's allowed unless stated otherwise.




Look, I don't know what kind of games you are used to playing, but this DM does not appreciate snide comments and attempts by players to bully him around. I may be misinterpreting your tone (which happens on the internet), and if so I apologize, but it is absolutely unacceptable for you to insult my intelligence in this way. I am more than familiar with the rules. If you disagree with the way the core rules work, then you may change it when you are running the campaign. Changing the way a core item works is an Optional rule and requires no clarification. And rather than arguing with me, you should accept it an move on.

Sharing your opinion is fine. But several of your posts have had a rude tone, and as a DM I do not put up with it.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=Imerak]It looks good so far, though it seems like you have the minimum number of spells known in your spellbook. You may wish to scribe some of those scrolls into your spellbook first. As per the core rules, you may do so at the cost of 100 gp per spell level. I.e. scribing a scroll of dimension door into your spellbook would cost 400 gp. One other thing. Could you list which abilities you gain from loremaster? I do not know which ones you selected.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, the party is assembled.

Steve Gorak - Gimlak, male dwarf cleric/thaumaturgist
-Sin- - Haradras, male halfling monk/rogue
Jemal - Kiera, female human sorcerer
Imerak - Mellena, female human wizard/loremaster

Looks like an interesting group.

Salthorae: I will let you join if you can get me a character within 48 hours. Regarding multiclassing, two classes is usually more than enough. I will only allow three if the concept requires it (such as fighter/wizard/eldritch knight).


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 15, 2007)

Appearance, Personality & Background:

Haradras tries to project his purity of body and mind through his external appearance, always clean shaven, neat and carrying minimal supplies for the job at hand, and wearing only plain garments. He will usually try to remain somewhat 'hidden' where ever he goes, allowing him to evaluate a situation fully before dedicating himself to any particular action, or even pass by un-noticed. He has an uncanny love for life, knowledge and travelling, causing Haradras to be somewhat 'full of beans' to the extent that he's usually the first riser and last to sleep, preferring to utilise every second. Haradras has few regrets, besides those of his youth (spent thieving), although he has found a positive way of using the skills he picked up in his less glorious past. One particular encounter of note was an attempt to relieve a passer-by of his money pouch which went wrong. Haradras as a result ended up severly injured & unconscious. Upon awakening he found himself within a monestary, being healed by the man he had tried to pickpocket. Haradras stayed within the monestary for several years as the elder monks student, learning all he could, whilst purging himself of all ill will. Soon after leaving the monestary compound Haradras discovered that by joining an adventuring group, all his needs would be satisfied, and is now an active member in serveral renound adventuring circles and has often teamed up with the same friends.....


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 15, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Ok, the party is assembled.
> 
> Steve Gorak - Gimlak, male dwarf cleric/thaumaturgist
> -Sin- - Haradras, male halfling monk/rogue
> ...




FYI, I think I'll increase the number of fighter levels for Gimlak's cohort, since we already have a rogue. I'll do this in the next couple of days.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Salthorae (Mar 15, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Salthorae: I will let you join if you can get me a character within 48 hours. Regarding multiclassing, two classes is usually more than enough. I will only allow three if the concept requires it (such as fighter/wizard/eldritch knight).




No worries! Here is Talenir Swiftbow

[sblock=Talenir Swiftbow]*Talenir Swiftbow*
NG Medium Human _Ranger 11/Horizon Walker 1_
*Init:* +3; *Senses:* Darkvision 60 ft., Listen +15, Spot +15
*Languages:* Common, Elven, Giant

*AC:* 25, *touch:* 15, *flat-footed:* 22
*HP:* 81 (12d8+24)
*Resist:* Affected by _Endure Elements_
*Fort:* +13, *Ref:* +12, *Will:* +6

*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee:* +1 Keen Rapier +16/+11/+6 (1d6+3/15–20); or
Masterwork Dagger +16/+11/+6 (1d4+2 )
*Ranged:* +2 Shocking Composite Longbow +17/+12/+7 (1d8+3 and 1d6 electricity); or
Masterwork Dagger +16/+11/+6 (1d4+2 )
*Space:* 5 ft.; *Reach:* 5 ft.
*Base Atk:* +12; Grp +14
*Atk Options:* Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Many Shot, Imp. Precise Shot, Shot on the Run
*Spells prepared (CL 5th):* 1- Longstrider, Speak with Animals; 2 - Barkskin


*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8
*SQ:* Favored Enemies (Undead +4, Constructs +4, Outsiders (Evil) +2)*
*Bonus' apply to Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival and all weapon damages
*Feats:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Dodge, Mobility, Shot on the Run, Weapon Finesse
*Bonus Feats:* Track, Endurance
*Virtual Feats:* Rapid Shot, Many Shot, Improved Precise Shot
*Skills:* Climb +6(+8 with Rope), Craft (Bowmaking) +4, Handle Animal +4, Heal +4, Hide +27, Jump +6, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +7, Knowledge (Geography) +10, Knowledge (Nature) +14, Listen +15, Move Silently +21, Ride +9, Search +15, Spot +15, Survival +15, Swim +5, Use Rope +8
*Possessions:* +1 keen rapier, MW Dagger, +2 Darkwood Buckler, +3 Silent Moves Mithral Chain Shirt, Ring of Protection +2, Ring of Chameleon Power, Amulet of Health +2, Gauntlets of Ogre Power, Boots of the Winterland, Cloak of Resistance +2, Bag of Holding (Type I), Efficient Quiver, Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges), Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (x2), Potion of Negate Poison, Dust of Tracelessness (x2), Holy Water (x2), Everbright Stone (as Everburning Torch but on stone)
*In Bag of Holding:* 50' Silk Rope (x2), Grappling Hook, Bedroll, Tent, Chalk, Torches (x5), Sunrod (x3), Smokestick (x3), Waterskin (x2), Rations (10 days), Twine (10'), 10' Pole, Mirror, Winter Blanket, Fish Hook (x5), Wire, Oil (x5), Flint & Steel, Hammer, Holy Water (x2), Acid (x5), Alchemist Fire (x3), Traveler's Outfit, Portable Ram
*In Efficient Quiver:* 100 arrows, +2 Shocking Composite (+1 str) Longbow
*Remaining Wealth:* 93 gp

*Favored Enemies (Ex):* +4 vs Undead, +4 vs Constructs, +2 vs. Evil Outsiders; Bonuses to Bluff, Listen, Sense Movtive, Spot, Survival and weapon damage rolls
*Wild Empathy (Ex): * 1d20+12 to effect animals as with a Diplomacy Check
*Combat Style (Ex):* Virtual Feats: Archery: 2nd Level - Rapid Shot, 6th Level - Manyshot, 11th Level - Improved Precise Shot
*Woodland Stride (Ex):* Move through undergrowth and normal speed
*Swift Tracker (Ex):* Track at normal speeds, -10 to Track at Double Speed
*Evasion (Ex):* Sucessful reflex save for half damage equals no damage. 
*Animal Companion (Ex): * 
Black Bear: Link, Share spells, Evasion, 7 Tricks
*Terrain Mastery (Ex):* Underground - Darkvision 60' & +1 insight bonus to Attack and Damage Rolls vs. creatures with "Underground" in their Environment Entry[/sblock]

[sblock=Animal Friends]*Bear, Black*
Medium Animal Companion
*Init * +1; *Senses* Low-light Vision, Scent., Listen +4, Spot +4

*AC* 13, touch 11, flat-footed 11
*HP* 19 (3d8+6)
*Fort* +5, *Ref * +4, *Will* +2

*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee:* Claw +6 melee (1d4+6) or Bite +1 melee (1d6+2)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk:* +2; Grp +6

*Abilities:* Str 19, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*SQ:* Low-light vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells, 7 Tricks
*Feats:* Endurance, Run
*Skills:* Climb +4, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +8*
*+4 racial bonus on Swim checks

*Tricks:* Attack, Heel, Guard, Down, Fetch, Come, Defend

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Warhorse, Light*
Large Animal 
*Init * +1; *Senses* Low-light Vision, Scent., Listen +4, Spot +4

*AC* 14, touch 15, flat-footed 12
*HP* 22 (3d8+9)
*Fort * +6, *Ref * +4, *Will * +2

*Speed * 60 ft. (12 squares)
*Melee:* 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) and bite -1 melee (1d3+1)
*Space * 10 ft.; *Reach * 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +2; Grp +9

*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Feats:* Endurance, Run
*Skills:* Listen +4, Spot +4[/sblock]

[sblock=Wealth Spent Log]Armor	
Chain Shirt            250
+3                     9000
Mithral                1000
Silent                 3750

Shield	
Buckler                165
+2	           4000
Dark Wood             40

Weapons	
Rapier                  320
Keen (+1)	
+1	
Total: +2            8000

Longbow, 
Comp (+1 STR)      500
+2
Shocking (+1)	
Total: +3           18000

MW Dagger           302

Ring	
Chameleon Pwr   12700
RoP: +2              8000

Misc Items	
Amulet Health +2        4000
Gauntlet: Ogre Power  4000
Boots: Winterland       2500
CoR: +2                    4000
BoH: I                       2500
Efficient Quiver           1800
Dust: Tracelessness (x2) 500
Potion: Neut Poison        750
Potion: CMW (x2)          600
Wand: CLW                 750
Everbright stone          110

Mundane Gear             195
Warhorse, Light           150
Military Saddle              20
100 arrows                    5

*Gold total                 88000
Remanining                  93*[/sblock]

Let me know what you think... Background to come!


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 15, 2007)

Salthorae: Looks good. I assume the efficient quiver is the same as a quiver of Ehlonna.


----------



## Salthorae (Mar 15, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Salthorae: Looks good. I assume the efficient quiver is the same as a quiver of Ehlonna.




Thanks! And...yup. I don't know about the 3.5 DMG, but that is the item's name in the 3.5 SRD. It's to make it OGL compliant I believe...


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 18, 2007)

Are we all set 'n ready to go?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 19, 2007)

Almost. I have a few other querries to take care of (see below). The current party includes the following players.

Steve Gorak - Gimlak, male dwarf cleric/thaumaturgist
-Sin- - Haradras, male halfling monk/rogue
Jemal - Kiera, female human sorcerer
Imerak - Mellena, female human wizard/loremaster
Salthorae - Talenir Swiftbow, male human ranger/horizon walker

I'm not sure if Jemal is still interested since I have not heard from him in a while, but I will start this up in a few days. If we have not heard from him by then, I will assume his character is lagging behind or something until I hear from him.

[sblock=Salthorae]According to my interpretation, animals do not increase in size from bonus hit dice gained from animal companion advancement. These hit dice can go above and beyond the normal limits for animal hit dice so these hit dice do not follow typical advancement rules.[/sblock]

[sblock=Imerak]I am still waiting on your reply to my question above. Also, what is the caster level of your wand of fireball? I'm assuming 5th.[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Mar 19, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> [sblock=Salthorae]According to my interpretation, animals do not increase in size from bonus hit dice gained from animal companion advancement. These hit dice can go above and beyond the normal limits for animal hit dice so these hit dice do not follow typical advancement rules.[/sblock]



[sblock=airwalkrr]Okay, I was under the impression that since they gained all the other benefits of advancing HD (BAB, saves, skills, feats) that they would increase in size as well, but I just found this fun little fact on the wizards sight (emphasis mine)...



			
				Wizards: Rules of the Game: Animals (Part Four) said:
			
		

> The animal companion gains extra Hit Dice as noted in the table on page 36 of the Player's Handbook. The companion gains the full benefit from increased Hit Dice, including increased base attack, base saves, skill points, and feats. *The animal companion, however, does not increase in size * (any more than you do when adding Hit Dice for your class levels).



So I'll go and edit the wolfie down when I get the chance...

Or here is a question, the animal companion class feature mentions Horse (light or heavy), but no where (even in the Alternative AC section) does it mention either Light or Heavy Warhorses. Would it be possible to take my current light warhorse and make him my Animal companion? Would it just be taking a light horse, making him my companion and then training him for war (in the past I assume)?

let me know so I can get to work [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 19, 2007)

First off, I would like to apologize for being AWOL, I was out of range for the last few days, but I'm back now.

Secondly, as to your last post re: me

[sblock=airwalkrr]
As I posted a short while back, I'm not trying to tick anybody off, but I have opinions and I will express them, and sometimes people will disagree with me.  If I sound rude it is only because I don't sugarcoat my words, I use straight words and assume people won't try reading between the lines, because I don't PUT stuff between the lines.  If I'm saying something, I say it.  I was not attempting to be Snide or bullying, I meant exactly what I said, and what I said was that I assume a rule in the core books is ok if the DM doesn't say it isn't, and stated that I believed you should probably pointing out that you weren't using body-slot affinities, b/c someone else may assume the same thing and just use them without asking.  I fail to see how I insulted your intelligence, though If I did I can assure you it was unintentional.  I agree with you 1 million percent that if you don't like the rules in your campaign, you can change it, however I believe that if you change something or decide not to use something that the PC's may think is fair game, you should tell them.  This stems from a line of RL DM's a few years back who liked changing rules mid-game, which sometimes completely invalidated entire characters.  I understand that you can't foresee everything your characters are going to use, which is Why I said you may want to point out to the others that you're not allowing body-slot affinities.  I was unaware they were optional rules b/c every other optional rule I've seen had a big 'optional' right beside it.   Though technically all rules are optional, it's just a bit frustrating to a player.

And I was not arguing with you, btw, Was not attempting to say something like "You didn't say I couldn't before So I'm using it."  I mean give me a LITTLE credit, here, I hate people like that, and would never do it.  I was merely clarifying your terms "Not using body-slot affinities" and stating my opinion "You should probably point that out to everyone" and the reason for the misconception "I usually assume it's ok unless you say otherwise".  

And I may as well address it here while we're at it - As to the other problem, the disagreement over the name of Michael in your other campaign - that one DID get a little personal, but look at it from my point of view - You come up with a name you think kicks ass, and you really like, you attach it to a character, they become one, and then your DM says what to you sounds akin to "your name sucks". (And yes I know you didn't say that, but for my feelings you may as well have).  It hurt a little, and as a response I responded a little more vehemently than I should have, but that HAS been one of my favourite character concepts for the last 2 years.  If your ONLY problem had been that it was a famous name, I would have been dissapointed and slightly morose, but being told that one of my favourite names wasn't fitting kinda blew at me... I mean, I tried the whole 'making names up' thing, I just prefer real names 9 times out of 10.  I will change it, as I said, if you'll still have me.

Speaking of 'if you'll still have me', I do still want to play in THIS game too, and I think we should be able to get past these misunderstandings.  
Though be warned they may pop up in the future, as well.  I'm the kind of person who points things out even if there's a 99% certainty the other person knows, because what if it's that 1% time they don't?  Does that make them stupid?  Does that make me rude?  NO, it makes me someone who pointed out an unknown factor to someone else.  What if you HADN'T known about the body-slot affinity rules?  I know people who've been playing for years but didn't know about those until they were pointed out by someone else.  That definitely does NOT make my friends stupid, and does not make the person who pointed it out a jerk.  Hell, I've missed several rules, and still don't know all the rules off the top of my head.. Anybody who claims they do is either lieing, delusional, or could cure cancer if they devoted half those brain cells to it.  The point I'm trying to make here, I guess, is that If I see something and I either disagree with it or think there's something wrong, I will attempt to discreetly point out MY OPINION on the matter, and/or point out an actual rule I've seen regarding it.  This does not mean I expect you to bow, say 'yes master' and change what you're doing, I do this because I have to, I can't physically stand back and watch someone say "Volcanoes shoot out magma" without saying "Actually magma is what it's called underground, at the surface it's lava".  It's the nit-picker in me, feel free to ignore it, but I cannot contain it, and if, on the other hand, I say something wrong, please point it out to me in the same manner.  And if I tell you something/express my opinion and you're doing something else for your own reasons, just say so.  It's exactly what I do when I'm DMing and someone points out to me that Red Dragons are not immune to Electricity. "Your right, Adam, _normal_ Red Dragons aren't.  Regardless of what your character has experienced in the past, however, this one apparently is... maybe your character should find out what has caused it."

OK, I think that's enough rambling, I hope you understand me a bit better, and I hope we can get along.

[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 19, 2007)

*Mmmm-Buzzzz-Click* Warning: Brain Overload *Mmmm-Buzzzz-Click*

Dude, that was one hell of a rant!!

BUT, 'Michael' does suck for a hero's name!!

Can we all play nice now?


----------



## Salthorae (Mar 19, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> *Mmmm-Buzzzz-Click* Warning: Brain Overload *Mmmm-Buzzzz-Click*
> 
> Dude, that was one hell of a rant!!
> 
> ...



Huh?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 19, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> *Mmmm-Buzzzz-Click* Warning: Brain Overload *Mmmm-Buzzzz-Click*
> 
> Dude, that was one hell of a rant!!
> 
> ...




Yes, and thank you very Freaking much for reading a private conversation, dipwad.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 19, 2007)

My apologies............ Michael..... ;D


----------



## Jemal (Mar 20, 2007)

I must admit, I can't tell - are you trying to provoke me, or do you just have a very badly formed sense of humour?


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 20, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I must admit, I can't tell - are you trying to provoke me, or do you just have a very badly formed sense of humour?




Not trying to provoke you. Sorry for any offence caused. Just getting impatient waiting to start the game!! (Not trying to provoke you either Airwalkrr!!)


----------



## Jemal (Mar 20, 2007)

I apologize for reacting so harshly, but A) I don't like people reading Private conversations, and B) As you should have been able to tell FROM reading said private conversation, your use of the name in an insulting manner hits a nerve.

And just for the record, my name isn't Michael.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 20, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I apologize for reacting so harshly, but A) I don't like people reading Private conversations, and B) As you should have been able to tell FROM reading said private conversation, your use of the name in an insulting manner hits a nerve.
> 
> And just for the record, my name isn't Michael.




I apologise again for reading the 'private' message - I'm new to these boards (Wha-heey, Post 22!!). My experience on other boards is that anything posted on the public forums is for the public's viewing, and that private messages are sent via the Private Message facility (Although I can't seem to do that on these here boards? email's ok, but can't PM?). I shall refrain from such habits as of now.

I hazard'd a guess that your name wasn't Michael. I was truly just having some harmless fun, though I never expected you to recieve the playful jibe so personally. Either way, it's my fault. And just for the record - you're right, not all heros are a Legolas or Aragorn - a classic example would be our nottinghams finest, ROBIN HOOD!


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok kids, let's play nice. 

Seriously, I do not wish to have to deal with personality problems. This is a game after all. It's supposed to be fun.

-SIN-, as you have already figured out, reading a post in a spoiler block (aka sblock) is considered bad form in the event that it is indicated for one poster in particular. I will regularly use them to communicate private information to players since ENWorld does not have a free PM service. It is expected that players do not read sblocks unless their character name or screen name is listed in the sblock header.

Jemal, name-calling is entirely inappropriate. Please control your temper from now on.

Thank you both for apologizing to each other. Hopefully now we can move forward. This is gonna be a busy week for me so I will probably start the adventure on Friday.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 20, 2007)

I think we're all good now, just another misunderstanding in the wonderful online world.

Good thing we don't have swords, or that snake in the grass could really start something.


----------



## Salthorae (Mar 20, 2007)

hehe, maybe we should start instituting a policy of "attitude" bars in each post so that we'll know when we need to use a diplomacy roll to help influence the attitude of our fellow posters? 



			
				Example said:
			
		

> Salthorae-
> Attitude:Joking
> "blah blah blah"
> 
> ...



[sblock=Airwalkrr]PS - Did you see my questions re: animal companion?[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 20, 2007)

[sblock=Salthorae]The warhorse is not on the animal companion list probably because it is not a wild animal. The flavor of the animal companion rules indicates the druid/ranger takes it from the wild. So no, you will not be able to have a warhorse as an animal companion (or a riding dog trained for war for that matter).[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Mar 20, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> [sblock=Salthorae]The warhorse is not on the animal companion list probably because it is not a wild animal. The flavor of the animal companion rules indicates the druid/ranger takes it from the wild. So no, you will not be able to have a warhorse as an animal companion (or a riding dog trained for war for that matter).[/sblock]




[sblock=airwalkrr]Okay, changed it to a Black Bear[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 24, 2007)

Bump!
When are we starting? Would it be possible to post the IC thread link here?
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 27, 2007)

B
U
M
P


----------



## Imerak (Mar 27, 2007)

[sblock="airwalkrr"]I edited the character above to include my loremaster secrets (under feats/special), as well as a couple of scribed spells.  And yes, the wand of fireball is caster level 5th.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. I had a really busy con weekend and am just now recovering. I will get this started by the end of the week. We can use this thread for OOC discussion. I will post the IC thread here as well on the first post.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2007)

YAY He's back! Hope you had a good time.


----------



## -SIN- (Mar 29, 2007)

So, are we good to go? Or has anyone yet to finish up?

Group looks cool, well done people. Can't wait to start a serious game! It makes such a change from my main game where I play a fighter/rogue - Clint Sherwood, with his merry band of good, bad and ugly men....


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Salthorae:* You made a few miscalculations on prices. By my count, you should have about 397 gp and change left, so just make it an even 400 gp. I also noted you had a masterwork dagger indicated in the melee attack entry but had not accounted for it in items purchased. On skills, I seem to be counting 2 extra skill points. I may be missing a synergy bonus. The only one I noticed was Survival adding to Knowlege (nature). Note you don't get +2 on Climb checks involving ropes because you only have 4 ranks in Use Rope, not 5. Finally, I noticed you listed endure elements being up, but I did not see it on your spells prepared list and do not know how else you would gain it.

Oh, and background would be good too.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Imerak:* You might have been under the false impression that you can subtract from one ability score to add to another point-for-point, as indicated by the 7 Charisma. The minimum base ability score under default point buy rules (which I am using) is an 8. It also looks like you have 5 skill ranks that are unassigned (you may have forgotten Knowledge (arcana) gives a synergy bonus to Spellcraft). I calculated your hp at 46, not 36 (might help!). You also don't have Greater Lore yet, just Lore. I find the choice of Combat Expertise as unusual since you don't have any touch attack spells and you don't appear to have a weapon. You might wish to reconsider this feat. Note you cannot use this feat unless you make a melee attack during the round. Might I recommend Spell Focus instead? As another recommendation, you could save yourself some money by investing in a ring of protection +2 and an amulet of natural armor +2 instead of the amulet of natural armor +4 (16k in fact!).

One final thing. You will need to have a spells prepared list at the start.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 29, 2007)

Since you know polymorph, I am attaching the polymorph errata and polymorph subschool rules brief. I will be using these rules for this campaign since they are simpler and more balanced.

polymorph errata


----------



## Salthorae (Mar 29, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> *Salthorae:* You made a few miscalculations on prices. By my count, you should have about 397 gp and change left, so just make it an even 400 gp. I also noted you had a masterwork dagger indicated in the melee attack entry but had not accounted for it in items purchased. On skills, I seem to be counting 2 extra skill points. I may be missing a synergy bonus. The only one I noticed was Survival adding to Knowlege (nature). Note you don't get +2 on Climb checks involving ropes because you only have 4 ranks in Use Rope, not 5. Finally, I noticed you listed endure elements being up, but I did not see it on your spells prepared list and do not know how else you would gain it.
> 
> Oh, and background would be good too.




Re: Dagger & Wealth
 I'll check my math again too, that's weird. Also I'll subtract another 300gp to get that MW in purchased items or even 302 if I never purchased a dagger in the first place! 

Re: Skills
 I show I should have 133 pts total (126 for Ranger (8/lvl+1human x 10 & 1st) and 7 for Horizon Walker (6/lvl+1human)
 I changed the following:
 Swim down to 3 ranks, Use Rope up to 5
 Survival down to 12 ranks, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) up to 5 ranks
 Synergies I have down are:

Survival 5 ranks = +2 to Knowledge (Nature)
Knowledge (Nature) 5 ranks = +2 to Survival checks in natural above ground situations
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) = +2 to Survival in underground settings
Handle Animal 5 ranks = +2 to Ride checks and Wild Empathy checks (adding now too)
(Now)  Use Rope 5 ranks = +2 to Climb checks with a rope
 With the two knowledge checks I figure that's pretty much all natural settings so I threw it in there as a constant synergy. I have a -1 Ch modifier so my ranks in Handle Animal are actually 5 so I get the synergy there, and now that I've adjusted Use Rope... Don't forget my Hide is +10 from the Ring of Chameleon power and Move Silent is +5 from the armor

Re: _Endure Elements_ 
It is a property of the Boots of the Winterland, unless you rule that it only warms the wearer, not cools them. The item desc just says they "warm the wearer as if he were affected by an endure elements spell." ...

Re: Background
I'm swamped at work right now and busy busy with a wedding this weekend. Hopefully I'll be able to put something together either late tonight or tomorrow though!


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 1, 2007)

[sblock=Salthorae]
So is this correct?

*Climb +6 (+8 with rope):* 4 ranks + 2 Str (+2 synergy)
*Craft (bowmaking) +4:* 2 ranks + 2 Int
*Handle Animal +4 (+8 animal companion):* 5 ranks - 1 Cha
*Heal +4:* 3 ranks + 1 Wis
*Hide +27:* 14 ranks + 3 Dex + 10 ring of chameleon power
*Jump +6:* 4 ranks + 2 Str
*Knowledge (dungeoneering) +7:* 5 ranks + 2 Int
*Knowledge (geography) +10:* 8 ranks + 2 Int
*Knowledge (nature) +14:* 10 ranks + 2 Int + 2 synergy
*Listen +15:* 14 ranks + 1 Wis
*Move Silently +21:* 13 ranks + 3 Dex + 5 silent moves enhancement
*Ride +9:* 4 ranks + 3 Dex + 2 synergy
*Search +15:* 13 ranks + 2 Int
*Spot +15:* 14 ranks + 1 Wis
*Survival +15:* 12 ranks + 1 Wis + 2 synergy
*Swim +5:* 3 ranks + 2 Str
*Use Rope +8:* 5 ranks + 3 Dex

Also, I noted you hadn't purchased any arrows. I will start you out with 100 for the time being.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 1, 2007)

wow sounds like and ecclectic mix of charas for a nice sounding campign... too bad I didn't get in on it.... good luck to all involved....

-Rathan


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 1, 2007)

[sblock=Imerak]
Knowledge (arcane) +23: 14 ranks + 6 Int + 3 feat
Knowledge (history) +21: 15 ranks + 6 Int
Knowledge (the planes) +21: 15 ranks + 6 Int
Spellcraft +21: 13 ranks + 6 Int + 2 synergy
Concentration +16: 15 ranks + 1 Con
Craft (alchemy) +21: 15 ranks + 6 Int
Decipher Script +11: 5 ranks + 6 Int
Gather Information +3: 5 ranks - 2 Cha
Use Magic Device +2: 4 ranks - 2 Cha

Total Ranks: 101

By my count, you should have 105 ranks, unless some of those were cross-class skills like Gather Information or Use Magic Device taken with wizard levels, but I imagine this was probably just an oversight. I recommend 2 more ranks in Spellcraft, 1 more in K (arcana), and 1 more in UMD.

I also noted that you know some spells that have costly material components or foci required, but have not equipped such items. I have indexed them in case you are not familiar with them.

Identify (M): pearl worth 100 gp
Scrying (F): mirror worth 1,000 gp
Legend Lore (M): incense worth 250 gp
Legend Lore (F): ivory worth 50 gp
True Seeing (M): ointment worth 250 gp

I also went ahead and gave you a quarterstaff because, well, it's free. 

Here is how I break down your expenditures:
amulet of natural armor +4: 32,000
bracers of armor +4: 16,000
headband of intellect +4: 16,000
gloves of dexterity +2: 4,000
ring of sustenance: 2,500
scroll of animate rope: 25
scroll of grease: 25
scroll of detect secret doors: 25
scroll of jump: 25
scroll of Nystul's magic aura: 25
scroll of Tenser's floating disk: 25
scroll of unseen servant: 25
scroll of reduce person: 25
scroll of gust of wind: 150
scroll of protection from arrows: 150
scroll of whispering wind: 150
scroll of clairaudience/clairvoyance: 375
scroll of Leomund's tiny hut: 375
scroll of speak with animals: 25
scroll of dimension door: 700
scroll of freedom of movement: 700
4 potions of cure moderate: 1,200
10 potions of cure light: 500
wand of fireball: 11,250
spellbook spells (two 2nd and one 3rd): 700

That leaves you with 1,025 gp left. You might want to use some of that to purchase material components and foci for your spells.
[/sblock]

Jemal, -SIN-, and Steve Gorak, I will look at your characters as soon as I have time. It might be a little while though. I just want to make sure potential issues are cleared up ahead of time so they don't cause problems down the road.

By the way, this is a tough dungeon so don't feel afraid to optimize your characters a little bit.


----------



## Salthorae (Apr 2, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> [sblock=Salthorae]
> So is this correct?
> 
> *Climb +6 (+8 with rope):* 4 ranks + 2 Str (+2 synergy)
> ...



[sblock=airwalkrr]Yes that looks correct. Hmm, i guess next time I'll spell the skills out better for a DM, sorry! And thanks on the arrows, it's always the little things isn't it? I'll go ahead and knock off another 5gp for those 100 arrows on my sheet.[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 6, 2007)

Are we ready to go?


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 7, 2007)

Almost ready to go. I have a few more housekeeping items to take care of.

[sblock=-SIN-]
First of all, it is a common misconception that bracers of armor improve your touch AC. This is probably due to the fact that bracers of armor have mage armor as a crafting prerequisite. However, even this line of thinking is flawed since mage armor only grants a bonus to armor class against touch attacks made by incorporeal creatures since it is a force effect. Anyway, the point is that bracers of armor merely provide your character with an armor bonus to AC that is not a force effect, hence it does not improve your touch AC for any purpose.

On another note, I am a little concerned that Haradras is not powerful enough to survive. Might I make a few suggestions for optimizing equipment? Trade in the bracers of armor +7 for bracers of armor +4, a ring of protection +3, and an amulet of mighty fists +3. This would cost you an additional 1,000 gp, but I think it would be well worth it to improve your to hit bonus. You could also trade the belt of giant strength +6 for a belt of giant strength +4 and gloves of dexterity +4. You would lose +1 to hit and damage, but you would more than make up for it with the amulet of mighty fists. Your AC and Reflex save would also improve and you would have 4,000 gp left over. I would recommend using this money to buy some magical shuriken (maybe some with flaming, shock, or frost enhancements). A +1 flaming shuriken only costs 166 gp and 2 sp. You could afford more than 20 of those with the leftover cash.

Which god do you worship? You have a holy symbol, but no deity mentioned.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 7, 2007)

A bit more housekeeping:

[sblock=Jemal]
Which Craft skill is Skill Focus for? Blacksmithing or stonemasonry? Same question for the artisan's tools. Do you want to have a masterwork set of blacksmithing and stonemasonry tools? If so, you will need to buy a set of tools for each skill.

By my count, you know only four 2nd level spells, but as a 12th level sorcerer, you may know up to 5.

You have one too many languages. You can have two besides Common since your Int mod is +2.

I gave you a quarterstaff since it is free, unless you don't want your character to have a quarterstaff for some reason.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 7, 2007)

And a little more housekeeping:

[sblock=Steve Gorak]
Your character is not quite done.
-You need to pick one more language.
-You need to select equipment.
-You need to create a list of spells prepared.
-I need to know whether or not you worship a deity or have no patron. The only Greyhawk deity I know with Protection and Trickery is Xan Yae.
-Eschew Materials doesn't do much for you as a cleric since your spells usually require a divine focus instead of material components. You need Spell Focus (conjuration) as a thaumaturgist however, so I swapped the two. Still, you have six feats when you should only have five, so you need to drop one.
-Be sure to deduct the cost of your planar cohort (9,000 gp) from your wealth. You may use this as cohort wealth to purchase items, but if you ever take a new cohort, the old cohort takes that money with him.

I haven't looked at your cohort yet since you have not posted in a while, but as soon as you do, I will take a look.[/sblock]

Incidentally, Steve Gorak has not posted to this thread in a while. I will give him a few days to post and finish his character before we begin. He is the cleric so it would be important to have his character along. If we do not hear from him, I will finish building his character and have him tag along as an NPC for the time being so you guys will have some healing.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> A bit more housekeeping:
> 
> [sblock=Jemal]
> Which Craft skill is Skill Focus for? Blacksmithing or stonemasonry? Same question for the artisan's tools. Do you want to have a masterwork set of blacksmithing and stonemasonry tools? If so, you will need to buy a set of tools for each skill.
> ...




[sblock=answers]Was trying to pick another 2nd level spell, can't decide.  I screwed up on the Skill focus/Artisans tools, I'll get the MW of both types, and as for the Skill Focus, is there a skill bifocus I could take? (+2 to two related skills) for 2 craft skills? I want them both to be even.  As for the language thing, A previous incarnation had spent skill points on a language, will fix.  Quarterstaff is no thanx, she wouldn't use it.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 7, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]
It isn't in the core rules, but since it is basically a roleplaying schtick, how about a feat called Talented Artisan that gives you +2 to two different Craft skills?
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> [sblock=Jemal]
> It isn't in the core rules, but since it is basically a roleplaying schtick, how about a feat called Talented Artisan that gives you +2 to two different Craft skills?
> [/sblock]



[sblock=dm]
Perfect, thanx.  
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 11, 2007)

-SIN- and Steve Gorak, still waiting for your responses. Let me know when you are done and we'll get this party started.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 11, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> And a little more housekeeping:
> 
> [sblock=Steve Gorak]
> Your character is not quite done.
> ...




Hey airwalkrr.

Sorry I've been MIA. I'll fix my character and should be done in the next couple of days.
I'll redo my cohort, so no point reviewing the one that I initially proposed.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, I might re-do my character. I don't think that tweaking him will make much odds if you think he'll die as he is at present. I'll let you know shortly though...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey airwalkrr.

[SBLOCK] Is there a dwarf oriented deity that has Magic and Protection as domains? I'm flexible with my character's domains, so please feel free to recommend relevant/ campaign suitable deities (I'll need the respective list of domins though). [/SBLOCK]

Thanks,

SG


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 11, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Yeah, I might re-do my character. I don't think that tweaking him will make much odds if you think he'll die as he is at present. I'll let you know shortly though...




I think the suggestions I made will go a long way towards making him more viable. The main problem is that halflings really do not do well as monks. They gain a number of abilities that really do not help much because of their small size. Halflings serve best as rogues and spellcasters. They simply cannot fill the fighter or skirmisher role very well.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 11, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey airwalkrr.
> 
> [SBLOCK] Is there a dwarf oriented deity that has Magic and Protection as domains? I'm flexible with my character's domains, so please feel free to recommend relevant/ campaign suitable deities (I'll need the respective list of domins though). [/SBLOCK]




[sblock=Steve Gorak]Dwarven deities of magic are almost unheard of since dwarves do not traditionally take to arcane magic well. Moradin has the protection domain. Laduguer has magic and protection, but he is the lawful evil deity of duergar so dwarves rarely serve him. Moradin, Clangeddin (battle), Dumathoin (secrets under mountains), and Abbathor (evil and greed) are the dwarven deities in Greyhawk. None of them have the magic domain. It wouldn't be impossible for you to serve another deity though.[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's a character from another game that I can use, just need to re-work the stats etc... Would this be a better build for what you've got planned?

(This was a 32 point buy, with an additional +2 to 'any stat' - homebrew - but it'll only take a half hour to re-do, and I'd need to buy magic stuff too. But if this one's ok, it'd be quicker than starting from scratch.) 

[sblock]
NO-NAME...
Male Human Scout 5 / Swashbuckler 7
Neutral 


Strength 17 (+3) 
Dexterity 18 (+4) 
Constitution 10 (+0) 
Intelligence 14 (+2) 
Wisdom 10 (+0) 
Charisma 14 (+2) 

Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 10" 
Weight: 180 lb 
Skin: Tan 
Eyes: Gray 
Hair: None 

Total Hit Points: To be worked out...

Speed: 40 feet [scout] 

Armor Class: 18 = 10 +4 [chain shirt] +4 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative modifier: +7 = +4 [dexterity] +1 [scout] +2 [quick reconnoiter] 
Fortitude save: +7 = 6 [base] +1 [scout] 
Reflex save: +11 = 6 [base] +4 [dexterity] +1 [swashbuckler] 
Will save: +3 = 3 [base] 

Attack (handheld): +13/+8 = 10 [base] +3 [strength] 
Weapon Finesse: +14/+9 = 10 [base] +4 [dexterity] 
Attack (unarmed): +13/+8 = 10 [base] +3 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +14/+9 = 10 [base] +4 [dexterity] 
Grapple check: +13/+8 = 10 [base] +3 [strength] 


Light load:86 lb. or less
Medium load:87-173 lb.
Heavy load:174-260 lb.
Lift over head:260 lb.
Lift off ground:520 lb.
Push or drag:1300 lb.

Languages: Common Dwarven Elven 


Punching Dagger [1d4, crit x3, 1 lb., light, piercing or slashing]

Kukri [1d4, crit 18-20/x2, 2 lb., light, slashing]

Spiked Armor [1d6, crit x2., light, piercing]

Spiked Chain [2d4, crit x2, 10 lb., two-handed, piercing]

Chain shirt [light; +4 AC; max dex +4; check penalty -2; 25 lb.] 


Feats:

Combat Reflexes 
Dodge 
Mobility 
Exotic Weapon Proficiency Weapon: Spiked Chain 
Quick Reconnoiter (Comp Adventurer)
Stealthy 
Weapon Finesse 

Skills

Appraise Int 2 = +2 
Balance Dex* 14 = +4 +8 +2 [tumble] 
Bluff Cha 12 = +2 +10 
Climb Str* 8 = +3 +5 
Concentration Con 0 = +0 
Craft_1 Int 2 = +2 
Craft_2 Int 2 = +2 
Craft_3 Int 2 = +2 
Diplomacy Cha 14 = +2 +8 +2 [bluff] +2 [sense motive] 
Disguise Cha 2 = +2 
Escape Artist Dex* 9 = +4 +5 
Forgery Int 2 = +2 
Gather Information Cha 2 = +2 
Heal Wis 0 = +0 
Hide Dex* 16 = +4 +10 +2 [stealthy] 
Intimidate Cha 4 = +2 +2 [bluff] 
Jump Str* 19 = +3 +10 +2 [tumble] +4 [speed 40] 
Knowledge (geography) Int 7 = +2 +5 
Knowledge (nature) Int 9 = +2 +5 +2 [survival] 
Listen Wis 5 = +0 +5 
Move Silently Dex* 16 = +4 +10 +2 [stealthy] 
Perform_1 Cha 2 = +2 
Perform_2 Cha 2 = +2 
Perform_3 Cha 2 = +2 
Perform_4 Cha 2 = +2 
Perform_5 Cha 2 = +2 
Ride Dex 4 = +4 
Search Int 7 = +2 +5 
Sense Motive Wis 8 = +0 +8 
Spot Wis 8 = +0 +8 
Survival Wis 5 = +0 +5 
Swim Str** 8 = +3 +5 
Tumble Dex* 16 = +4 +10 +2 [jump] 
Use Rope Dex 4 = +4 


* = check penalty for wearing armor

Bluff >=5 ranks gives +2 on disguise checks to act in character.
Escape Artist >=5 ranks gives +2 on use rope checks for bindings.
Know Geography >=5 ranks gives +2 on checks to avoid getting lost or into hazards.
Know Nature >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks above ground.
Search >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks while tracking.


Patryn:
Race. Adjustments
+2 charisma

Class details

Swashbuckler:

Free weapon finesse feat

+1 on reflex saves (already included)(level 2)

Insightful strike (level 3)
Dodge bonus +1 (level 5)
Acrobatic Charge (level 7)

Scout:

Core class from "Complete Adventurer"

Armor class bonuses after moving are not listed above.

Level 1: Skirmish (+1d6), trapfinding

Level 2: Battle fortitude +1, uncanny dodge

Level 3: Fast movement +10 feet, skirmish (1d6, +1 AC)

Level 4: Bonus feat (already included)

Level 5: Evasion, skirmish (+2d6, +2 AC)



Equipment:

Backpack
Candle
Chalk
Flint and steel
Mirror
Rope (50', silk) x1
Sacks x2
Sewing needle
Signal whistle
Signet ring
Waterskins x2
Whetstone

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> They simply cannot fill the fighter or skirmisher role very well.




/hijack : Are you kidding?  Halflings kick butt!  the only reason I don't play them more often is b/c I usually end up needing the extra Feat human's get, but I've both played, and played with, some damn fine halfling tanks/main Damage dealers. *here endeth the hijack*


*sin - Hey cool, that's my campaign. *


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Yeah! lol!!


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> /hijack : Are you kidding?  Halflings kick butt!  the only reason I don't play them more often is b/c I usually end up needing the extra Feat human's get, but I've both played, and played with, some damn fine halfling tanks/main Damage dealers. *here endeth the hijack*




I didn't say halflings were a bad race. I was merely pointing out that halflings do not serve as ideal primary melee characters. Their small size is a liability in too many ways. They get tripped, disarmed, and grappled too easily. That much is indisputable. And if that weren't enough, they have a penalty to Strength and have lower dice on their weapons. I'm not saying it cannot be done; it is just a lot harder to pull off and usually requires feats that a medium character would not need. Halflings are ideal as rogues and arcane blasters, but weak options as far as primary melee combatants go.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 12, 2007)

-SIN-: Not that I have a problem with the new character, but I chose to make this a core only campaign for a reason. If you want to rebuild, you will need to use core rules only. However, I do not think a rebuild is really necessary. I made some tweaks to your character and I think the result is fairly viable, although it will be a challenge. Take a look. Nothing major, just some optimization. I concentrated skill points a bit more rather than spreading them so thin they would border on useless and I changed up a few magic items. If I really wanted to I could probably make the character even more effective, but changes of this sort would go a long way to make the character more viable.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 12, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> [sblock=Steve Gorak]Dwarven deities of magic are almost unheard of since dwarves do not traditionally take to arcane magic well. Moradin has the protection domain. Laduguer has magic and protection, but he is the lawful evil deity of duergar so dwarves rarely serve him. Moradin, Clangeddin (battle), Dumathoin (secrets under mountains), and Abbathor (evil and greed) are the dwarven deities in Greyhawk. None of them have the magic domain. It wouldn't be impossible for you to serve another deity though.[/sblock]




[sblock=airwalkrr]OK, it'll be Dumathoin , with Knowledge and protections. I'll finish the equipment and spells by tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 12, 2007)

FAO: AirWalkrr - That looks grand - Thanks a bunch. I think I'll give him a go!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 13, 2007)

airwalkrr,

My character's equipment and spells are done. I'll fiddle with the feats (spell penetration isn't really useful to a cleric). Do you expect us to encouter a lot of undeads?

I still need to do the planar-cohort's equipment. BTW, for the planar-cohort, do I use standard wealth for her level (9th) or half of my character's wealth?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 15, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> airwalkrr,
> 
> My character's equipment and spells are done. I'll fiddle with the feats (spell penetration isn't really useful to a cleric). Do you expect us to encouter a lot of undeads?




I can only tell you what your characters know. As stated in the OP, your contact, Alcor, "believes the place to be uninhabited, but before you left he related that the place has a reputation for surpassingly deadly traps."



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> I still need to do the planar-cohort's equipment. BTW, for the planar-cohort, do I use standard wealth for her level (9th) or half of my character's wealth?




For cohorts, use the NPC wealth chart in the DMG (12,000 gp for a 9th level character).


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 15, 2007)

While Steve Gorak finishes, take a look at the stat blocks I wrote up for your characters and make sure everything is right. I like to keep it in this format because it is easier for me to reference things.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 15, 2007)

Pretty good, looks like we're nearly ready to go, I looked through the sheet, here's what I noticed.
[sblock=Kiera stuff]
Disintegrate is a Transmutation spell, as such it should be DC 24.

You left out my _Spare_ Explorers outfit, Nobles Outfit, and Jewelry.  Also my second MW Artisans tools (Stonemasonry).

You said I could take a "Talented Artisan" feat for +2 to two crafts (Blacksmithing+Stonemasonry), but I see on the sheet Skill Focus: Blacksmithing instead..

If the above is how I think it should be, then my craft skills should both be +16 (10 ranks + 2 int + 2 Talented Artisan + 2MW tools).

Also, for My Perform - you said before that I could use the Lyre of Building as an instrument.. should I assume that as a 13,000 GP Magical instrument, it counts as Masterwork, or would that cost an extra 100 GP?

Finally - This character would not use a quarterstaff, though a Dagger in the boot would work for her.[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 15, 2007)

Airwalkrr - I was wondering if/when an opportunity arises, would I be able to join your Darkhawk camp? 

As you can tell from my low post count I'm relatively new, and it was your DH campaign that got me interested in pbp gaming in the first place. I must say, I really like what's going on in-game; Give yourself a huge pat on the back!!. I'm just getting annoyed that there's not more of it to read each day!!

Will you be blue-booking it in storyhour/at all?

Also - did you make those adjustments (to my char), or did you want me to do it? It's not a problem, just let us know, thanks...


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 16, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]Ok, check this one out. I think I got everything. The lyre of building counting as masterwork is quite reasonable.[/sblock]

-SIN-: Thank you for the interest. I appreciate the compliment, but I like keeping my campaigns small. Four players is usually as high as I go. I'm only letting five into this one because I said someone could join before I realized I already have four. If we lose a player in DH, I will keep you in mind though. Don't know if I'll make it a story hour. I have enough to do as it is. But we'll see. For your character, I just made those adjustments as suggestions of how I would build it, but if that is what you would like to use, feel free.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2007)

[sblock=airwalkrr]
Looks good.  The only thing I'd point out is to keep in mind that when I'm within 1 mile of my familiar (which'll be all the time if I can help it, I like to keep him close), my reflex save will be 2 higher.
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 16, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> While Steve Gorak finishes, take a look at the stat blocks I wrote up for your characters and make sure everything is right. I like to keep it in this format because it is easier for me to reference things.




My character+co-hort are ready for review.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 16, 2007)

I hate to be a pain but I've been called away for the week - back on Saturday.

It's an emergancy and cannot be avoided. Please don't worry - this is a VERY rare thing indeed for me... I've not had a day's break from my PC in over 2 years!!!

I don't know if you want to kick off, or cut me out completely, or 'manage' my character whilst I'm absent... It's up to you.

I'm sorry to incovenience you all, truely.

Kind Regards

-SIN-


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 17, 2007)

Not a problem -SIN-. We may not be starting for another week yet anyway. We are just about ready to go, but I am having trouble getting the maps the way I want them to.


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm back... Hope everything's cool.

So, we good to go?


----------



## Salthorae (Apr 25, 2007)

That's what I'm wondering too, this game still going to happen airwalkrr?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 30, 2007)

Salthorae said:
			
		

> That's what I'm wondering too, this game still going to happen airwalkrr?




Bump!


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 10, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Bump!



Dang, this game seems to have died before even starting...too bad, it looked really good  :\


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

Well, Airwalkrr's still around, why don't we just keep it up here till he says what's going on?


----------



## -SIN- (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, this campaign sounded good. Shame it's stalemated itself already...


----------

